# Can you mix anoles and day geckos?



## Jae76 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know some people may seem a bit tense about the subject of mixing species but I was just wondering if it was a suitable thing to do.
I do have experience with reptlies and especially with geckos so I'm not a beginner when it comes to these things.
Basically I was planning on getting a pair of peacock day geckos (phelsuma quadriocellata), but at the shop there was only one male in the tank along with 2:1 lined day geckos that were all very happy living together with no fighting.
But because there is only 1 peacock day gecko and I have a huge tank to put it in I was wondering if I could put a few other green anoles or something of the same equivilent in there with him so he isnt lonely and so that it's not just him and I can get a lively tank with some lizards on view. The green anoles that were in the shop were also in the same tank as brown anoles and long tail lizards that were all fine together aswell.
I was jus thinking as long as there aren't too many males in the tank that they may get along well as they are the same size roughly and also get along with other species already. 
Any opinions or ideas from anyone welcome, just let me know what you think! : victory:
thanks x


----------



## cheekyfastcat (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, I have 2 green anoles in a 45x45x60 exoterra (another 3 in a different viv), and wanted to find some compatible species that could live happily in the viv with them, several people recommended day geckos or frogs. A book i have by Philippe De Vosjoli about green anoles also recommends American Green Tree frogs (which I now have 2 of) and day geckos including gold dust day geckos, peacock and house geckos. 
It is worth remembering though that this is only recommended for adult anoles (as most things will eat baby anoles) and if mixing species provide plenty of room and lots of basking and hiding spots
hope this helps : victory:


----------



## arnie23 (Jan 3, 2010)

normally its not wise to mix species just because somethings doing fine now it could all change


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a kim howells day gecko and a brown anole living quite happily together.

x


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

My giant day has live with all sorts with no problems. They are insectivores and you should not have any problems with them attacking another species of reptile.

Giant Day - BambooZoo


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I would not recomend day geckos with anoles. Just due to their very fine skin. 

I do however keep anoles, asian long tails, house geckos and american tree frogs together with no problems and have done so for about 5-6 years now. 

Jay


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

id be a bit cautious with frogs and just there every day secretion not saying there bad but think frogs belong away from lizards also a frog can eat an anole nearly put anal then lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't recommend it, as phelsuma species can very very territorial and the anoles and day geckos will be occupying the same locations in the viv (under basking lights), and therefore be competeing for space. It may work if the viv is very big and there are multiple basking sites. Personally, if i was going to create a mixed viv, i believe it is best to try and mix species which occupy different niches (i think thats the word lol) eg terrestrial and arboreal, or arboreal and terrestrial.

Ed : victory:


----------



## Jae76 (Oct 12, 2008)

*hehe*

hehe so some people say it's fine, and others say hell no! hehe i don't know what to think!  
The peacock day gecko is the main thing i'm after, really the green anoles were an idea because they were similar sizes and had similar temps inside the tank. The peacock day gecko was also with 3 lined day geckos 1 male and two females, i was really tempted to buy them all together as i know they get along, but the lined ones were at £69 each and the peacock one was offered to me at £40. 
Anyone got any idea of what i can put in with this little guy in my viv?
:hmm:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Jae76 said:


> hehe so some people say it's fine, and others say hell no! hehe i don't know what to think!
> The peacock day gecko is the main thing i'm after, really the green anoles were an idea because they were similar sizes and had similar temps inside the tank. The peacock day gecko was also with 3 lined day geckos 1 male and two females, i was really tempted to buy them all together as i know they get along, but the lined ones were at £69 each and the peacock one was offered to me at £40.
> Anyone got any idea of what i can put in with this little guy in my viv?
> :hmm:


To be honest, in my oppinon putting all the day geckos together would be an even worse idea lol. Phelsuma males will fight, sometimes to the death. Even male and females can be very aggressive towards each other. I had to separate my cepediana pair this week as the male has ripped a huge wound in the females back. Aslo, my ornata male will chase the female if he sees her but he doesnt catch her. Day geckos are naturally very territorial so it is not a good idea to keep more than one female, and one male together - trios very occaisionally work but often end in disaster. It's up to you though about mixing them, but personally i wouldnt do it .

Ed


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Jae76 said:


> hehe so some people say it's fine, and others say hell no! hehe i don't know what to think!
> The peacock day gecko is the main thing i'm after, really the green anoles were an idea because they were similar sizes and had similar temps inside the tank. The peacock day gecko was also with 3 lined day geckos 1 male and two females, i was really tempted to buy them all together as i know they get along, but the lined ones were at £69 each and the peacock one was offered to me at £40.
> Anyone got any idea of what i can put in with this little guy in my viv?
> :hmm:


The two species you mention here are both predominantly wild caught, and as I assume you are considering buying from a pet shop, this will be the case. They will need treating for internal parasites, and likely external parasites also. 

For this reason, co-habiting them straight away is a poor idea, as they will need quarantining. If you quarantine them in the same tank (a single species), which you intend to house them in permanently, then _Phelsuma _ species will become very territorial, and will reject further animals that are added. This includes members of their own species. 

I would not consider having more than one male and one female of either of these species. Multiple female situations tend to work very poorly.

Andy


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

beardedgaz said:


> id be a bit cautious with frogs and just there every day secretion not saying there bad but think frogs belong away from lizards also a frog can eat an anole nearly put anal then lol


I'm sorry but thats rubbish. 

Are you aware how big american tree frogs are? there is no worry of them eating anoles, (babies excluded), also they are to large to be eaten by anoles. 

IN addition in the wild american Green anoles are often found cohabitating simular spaces as American green and grey tree frogs.

American tree frogs excrete no known toxins, or other chemicals that can influence anoles. In fact very few tree frog species excrete toxic toxins. 

There are frog species that could eat anoles, and that do secrete toxins, but none of the ones mentioned in this thread are possiable. 

My mixed viv has held anoles (green and brown) asian long tailed lizards, american green tree frogs, and american grey tree frogs for 5-6 years now with no problems. In fact they are all breading, thus if they were unhappy they would not feel comfortable in producing offspring. 

appologies for the rant. 

and I stand by my origional comment I dont think anoles should be mixed with day geckos for the reasons mentioned earlier. Also, this shop sounds pritty rubbish, dealing only in cheap wc animals by the sounds of it as all the animals you have mention on display so far are predomintly wc. 

Jay


----------



## Bengbeng (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread - I have a M/F pair of Gold Dust Day Geckos, living for the past 10 months in a tall exo terra 100% naturally planted viv, along with 2 green anoles and 2 brown anoles. In addition they live quite happily with a m/f pair of Long tailed Lizards. The latter pair keep themselves very much to themselves, allowing the green anoles to lie beside them in the taller plants.

I was recently given 3 house geckos and I decided to put them in (10 months down the line). The only issue was perhaps too much curiosity verging on intimidation from the brown anoles. This stopped within a day. The Gold Dusts have I find a real natural curiosity streak and all they did was go close, inspect, observe, and simply back off again to their favoured spots. I have no idea whether a gecko can recognise their own species, but now the house geckos often try to find the Gold Dusts and sit close to them.

Otherwise they cohabit easily - perhaps due to the fact they have a lot of space, don't have to fight over food, and live in a wholly naturalistic environment, complete with waterfall and small pond (the gold dusts often go down and sip water from the edge). I heard that with incorrect lighting, poor diet and stress, gold dusts can lose their amazing colourations. I can honestly say the colourings on my pair - Maddy & Gascar:lol2: remian as bright and vibrant as ever

I know some people are adamant in being against any form of "community" set ups. I tend to not be so rigid simply because in their natural habitat I am sure they come across other species. Obviously I wouldnever ever let my tanks ever become some cockfighting ring, but luckily with research I have never put species together that would instinctively do damage to each other.

I am very curious to know about others who keep mixed gecko species together successfully...............


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bengbeng said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread - I have a M/F pair of Gold Dust Day Geckos, living for the past 10 months in a tall exo terra 100% naturally planted viv, along with 2 green anoles and 2 brown anoles. In addition they live quite happily with a m/f pair of Long tailed Lizards. The latter pair keep themselves very much to themselves, allowing the green anoles to lie beside them in the taller plants.
> 
> I was recently given 3 house geckos and I decided to put them in (10 months down the line). The only issue was perhaps too much curiosity verging on intimidation from the brown anoles. This stopped within a day. The Gold Dusts have I find a real natural curiosity streak and all they did was go close, inspect, observe, and simply back off again to their favoured spots. I have no idea whether a gecko can recognise their own species, but now the house geckos often try to find the Gold Dusts and sit close to them.
> 
> ...


thats and awful lot of lizards for one tank im curious as to how big it is? 

I cohabit a range of reptiles as stated earlier on. If large enough room, experience, basking and hide spots it can be done happly. I've had one going for 8 years with no problems.

jay


----------



## Bengbeng (May 18, 2011)

approx 4 ft tall, 2ft wide and about 18" deep. Not an awful lot of lizards and anyway they are very small 

I would as I say like to keep a 100% mixed gecko enclosure - but still cannot find other opinions on what goes well with Gold Dusts...............any ideas?


----------

